

OpenMP 4.0 Specifications Released - AndreyKarpov
http://openmp.org/wp/2013/07/openmp-40/

======
ksec
On Related Note; Any news for OpenMP with LLVM?

~~~
mjn
As of April 2013, the stuff that was done was:

    
    
       Implemented and committed
          -fopenmp option
          #pragma omp threadprivate
          Parsing and semantic analysis, AST representation
    

From slide 20 of this presentation: [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2013-04/bokhanko-
bataev-slides.pdf](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2013-04/bokhanko-bataev-slides.pdf)

~~~
slacka
AMD's OpenMP implementation required support from both Clang and the LLVM IR,
while Intel’s latest solution does it all in Clang. Intel’s Clang only design
appears to be on its way to becoming the standard. Performance wise, LLVM
needs all the help it can get to catch up to gcc and Intel’s compilers.
Hopefully this is the right technical decision and not to appeasing some
obstructive member of the LLVM Developer Group committee. Any compiler guys
follow this topic?

With so many projects using OpenMP, this is great news.

------
octo_t
The threading affinity stuff (2.5.2 in the spec) looks pretty awesome.

------
estrabd
Well done!

